# Lost an old friend



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Through the years (how many I can't remember) there was always a constant companion. Trips to Canada, North Dakota, ice fishing, fishing in general, camping, birding, boat rides and more days afield hunting than I can count. My Nissan coffee thermos went t!ts up. It was a trusted dear friend. It kept coffee hot much longer than expected. Yesterday I was anticipating a warm cup in the blind and to my surprise it was cold. I tested the thermos again today and to my disappointment it failed.
This model has been discontinued since Thermos bought Nissan. 

It's like leaving the vets holding an empty collar. We held a candlelight vigil and I threw it away. 

Now the search for a new one


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Get a yeti one. I got one last summer. First time I used it I took a drink a couple of hours after I filled it and it scorched my mouth. 
Wasn't expecting that !!!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Every beautiful thermos story has a sad ending. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> Get a yeti one.


I stopped buying Yeti when they caved to "social justice" and gave the middle finger to the NRA and gun owners.

Go with RTIC. Exact same type of products, works just as well, cheaper, and they proudly support gun owners and outdoorsmen.

https://www.rticcoolers.com/

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Or you can get an Ozark Trail one from Walmart and spend even less, and keep the ice for longer. 

You won’t look quite as cool. Buy a yeti sticker and also it on there.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> I stopped buying Yeti when they caved to "social justice" and gave the middle finger to the NRA and gun owners.
> 
> Go with RTIC. Exact same type of products, works just as well, cheaper, and they proudly support gun owners and outdoorsmen.
> 
> ...


 Ill just have to save that bookmark for later when I'm in the market for a new thermos or cooler, thanks Dallan! :mrgreen:

edit:

I lost my old friend not too long ago. I had an old coffee thermos that I used in the late 90's when going to UTA's as a weekend warrior. Dug it out from basement storage and found it had a big crack in it. I was pretty bummed about it. I was hoping to be reunited with an old friend, instead i was attending a funeral. Taps should have been playing.....


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Condolences for your "Hot Partner" leaving you!! I'd have to say it's like Linus saying goodbye to his blanket.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

RIP


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry......I didn't buy the Yeti, I had a supplier give it to me. Did not realize the were so political. 
I'll change my post to.......
Buy a Yeti STYLE one.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

With a yeti/ozark type thermos. Do uou have to remove the stopper to pour a cup? Or can you pour with a slightly unscrewed stopper? 

That old Nissan had a lot of personality!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> Sorry......I didn't buy the Yeti, I had a supplier give it to me. Did not realize the were so political.
> I'll change my post to.......
> Buy a Yeti STYLE one.


YETI, the official cooler for flatbrimmers.

When the story broke, and the backlash initially hit, youtube was filled with videos of people blowing up yeti coolers, or destroying them in other ways. People were furious.

Yeti tried to change their story after the fact, saying people misunderstood, blamed it all on the NRA... said they really do support groups etc etc.

Either way that went down... RTIC is cheaper and just as good. They get my business.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh! Bummer.....My Thermos is 26 years old and is the best one I have ever used, or seen for that matter. It keeps coffee hot for 2 days. No bull$hit! It's the black one with the red Thermos logo on it. It holds a full pot of coffee, plus a little extra.;-) The Stanley is okay for a morning hunt, but doesn't compete with the Thermos brand.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have two Stanly Thermoses that I have had now for over 40 years and they both keep hot beverages hot as long as I don't drink it before they cool off. They have taken a beating with dents and gouges but they keep working. 

The secrete to keeping thing hot is to preheat the thermos before putting your hot drink into it. I'll usually poor some boiling water into them and let it sit for 5 or 10 minutes before putting the coffee into it.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

That was the beauty of the Nissan. No need to preheat. It just flat out rocked. 

I had a Nissan brand coffee mug that was my companion for years. It was the best, the lid screwed on. It had a handle so you could hang it on a bucket, layout blind and just about anywhere. Its somewhere in Alberta. I left it on the rear bumper one morning on the way to a hunt. Turned around to get it and it was gone. Another sad day

Yeti style cups are a dumb design. Lid pops off and no handle but they do keep your beverage hot or cold . Ya you can buy a handle but its a flimsy pos. 

I bought a Evolution brand tumbler. It gets a thumbs up. The lid screws on and it snaps shut and doesn't leak. Its in the pic above. Good solid product but no handle. Coffee is hot & ice keeps for a long time.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Keeps hot stuff hot and cold stuff cold. How do it know?


----------

